
Welcome to Gitea - cgeier
https://blog.gitea.io/2016/12/welcome-to-gitea/
======
devty
A fork sounds like the right thing to do given Unkown's (BDFL for gog project)
wishes [1]. I wish Gitea goodluck.

I've conceived open-source projects as "democratic". It strikes me now that
the governance model of choice for many open source projects is autocracy.
Maybe that isn't a reasonable choice for a sufficiently large open source
projects - like gog.

[1]
[https://github.com/gogits/gogs/issues/1304](https://github.com/gogits/gogs/issues/1304)

